# Christmas markets



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Been reading a few threads on Christmas markets across the channel. Looking for somewhere upto approx 2hrs from Calais , preferably a site near to the town with a good selection of bars etc... Not bothered which country.

Anyone else heading that way in November ?

Thanks Mark


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The only one i've done within 2 hours is Brugge, not too bad, they usually have an ice rink set up in the square and you can stay at the aire or Camping Memling - but the German ones are much better but that might be a bit too far for you. I did a blog a while back, might be worth a read, theres some handy links at the end...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-299.html

Pete


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Pete thanks for the advise , great reading your blog  , change of plan .....looks like Germany for the markets. Anyone know what dates they start ?

Thanks Mark


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

try,

http://www.germany-christmas-market.org.uk/index.htm

tony


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Very useful link......thanks Tony


----------



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

hi mark , the one at monschau is very good , and there is an stellaplatz very close , its about a 4 hour drive , baz


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

We went to Koln last year and it was great, with a reservation at the stellplatz and EHU we kept warm 3 days was great and enough time to visit the 3 main christmas markets in the town :wink:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

Tony how did you make the reservation, we want to go there on our usual tour of the markets and that would be very handy as there are 2 of us going this time. 

Doing Aachen as always as its everyones favourite after Monschau of course but done that 3 years running now and fancied a change. 

Thanks in advance
Mandy


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Mandy contact these people as they run the stellplatz, it is a nice one right next to the Rhine and a 10min walk along the Rhine to the centre where the biggest market is

Elke und Robert Frohn

Reisemobilhafen Köln

[email protected]

www.reisemobilhafen-koeln.de

Tel. 0178/4674591 (Mo-Fr ab 17:00 Uhr, Sa-So ganztägig)


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow thanks for that, wasn't expecting you to be up and around this time on a Sunday :lol: :lol: 

Will contact them today,
Mandy


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Deleted, as duplicate info was posted.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

The English version............hopefully.
http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&langpair=de|en&u=http://www.reisemobilhafen-koeln.de/

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

For the closest German markets to the ports you need to be looking at the 'Nordrhein-Westfalen' and 'Rheinland-Pfalz' regions.

To give you a rough idea of just how many there are click on the following region links. To say the Germans love Christmas would be a slight understatement and you will have no problems whatsoever finding a few in you travels. Most of the links have start/end dates as well. Translations are a bit naff but you'll get the gist...

>Nordrhein Westfalen<

>Rheinland Pfalz<

Pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Markets*

What date are you going?

I have a tunnel crossing to use, so could come along, more so if it fits with the Canterbury meet.

Russell


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

And another link for you Mandy.

Koln Christmas Markets

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Not sure if you are asking me Russell but thanks to advice on here we have had our tunnel crossing booked by the wonderful Tesco vouchers, advice given by some strange bloke :lol: :lol: 

Thanks for the offer if it was for us, we travel out on Wed 1st and back on the Sunday so lots to cram in a short time. This will be our 4th year and still love it, a really good start to Christmas. 

Mandy


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

mandyandandy said:


> Not sure if you are asking me Russell but thanks to advice on here we have had our tunnel crossing booked by the wonderful Tesco vouchers, advice given by some strange bloke :lol: :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the offer if it was for us, we travel out on Wed 1st and back on the Sunday so lots to cram in a short time. This will be our 4th year and still love it, a really good start to Christmas.
> 
> Mandy


He's the one that wants to go *"with"* you Mandy, using up his own Tesco Tunnel crossing. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

*Who amongst you are responsible*

deleted wrong section


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks for all the advise and links , we will be at Reisemobilhafen Köln on the 10th , 11th ,12th December then heading for a night in Brugge. Anyone else there then ?


Thnks Mark


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, We are there the week before you but promise to clean up after ourselves and will try to leave you something to look at in the markets . But can't promise on that   

We are booked in for Thurs/Fri 2nd/3rd , calling in on Brugge on the way on Thursday. 

Then on to Aachen for Saturday night and home on Sunday.

We always stay at Bray Dunes on the way as we like the chocolate from PJ's before we go and get tempted with the more expensive but identical ones on the market stalls. 

Have a great time.
Mandy


----------

